# First attempt at honey soap!



## American Valkyrie (Sep 26, 2010)

This is an all-natural oatmeal, milk, and honey soap with a cinnamon-clove swirl.  It's my third cp soap so far.  Any advice on making it better would be great!

[IMG=http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2112/image01631.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tespring (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh, those are nice!  Great job!


----------



## nattynoo (Sep 27, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with them!!
I love them.
They look delicous.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Great job.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2010)

Great swirl in the one to the right. I like them. I bet they smell wonderful.


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantabulous loving the colours you used :0)


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice job!  The colors and swirls are great.


----------



## sygrid (Sep 30, 2010)

3rd batch... I'm not sure you need much help   ...wow...nicely done.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 2, 2010)

Pretty swirl!


----------



## timbudtwo (Oct 5, 2010)

American Valkyrie said:
			
		

> This is an all-natural oatmeal, milk, and honey soap with a cinnamon-clove swirl.  It's my third cp soap so far.  Any advice on making it better would be great!
> 
> [IMG=http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2112/image01631.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Awesome! When did you add your honey? I usually add mine to the lye mixture otherwise the soap gets WAAY to hot and you get wrinkles. It doesn't look like you had that problem.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 5, 2010)

I like the swirls too !!!  it wouldn't be any fun if they all looked the same


----------



## leishs (Nov 7, 2010)

i love the swirls...


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice!  I think they look great!


----------



## Bean13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I would say you are a natural.  I love them.  Awesome!!!


----------



## dcornett (Nov 11, 2010)

I agree...I don't think they need improvement. They look great!


----------



## MrsFusion (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, those look wonderful!


----------



## newbie (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello AV,

I'm curious what you were envisioning this soap would be when you cut it, or what effect you really really wanted it to have. I, too, think it looks beautiful and original, but I also know that there are plenty plenty of times when I have an idea of what I want my soap to look like, but it doesn't turn out that way, even if the soap looks perfectly fine or even really pretty. The idea in my own head is still there but to someone else, well, they are seeing it cold and without any preconceived notions about what it was "supposed" to look like.

You ask for any advice for making it better, so I wonder what kind of better do you mean?

Waxing philosophical,
Newbie


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks yummy!!


----------

